# Pregnant doe sleeping a lot



## MisWhit (Mar 15, 2013)

My little nigie (due date unknown) is sleeping ALL DAY! She eats in the morning and gets up to drink but then goes back to sleep! Is this normal? I have had goats for years but they've never done this before. I'm really worried!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would give her a B complex shot. She may be close to kidding which would make her slower. You could also put some molasses in her water.


----------



## MisWhit (Mar 15, 2013)

Thank you! I'll try that. I guess I'm just so used to her being energetic and playful. Now when she is up she's ornery and cranky! Lol! But mostly just sleeps!


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

I have one that does that about two weeks prior to kidding. She will also refuse to get on the stanchion for her grain. She has had triplets every year though so she is really big by her delivery date.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I agree...B complex will help with energy...I would get her up from one of her naps and see how she does...Look for weakness, stumbling and so forth...just in case pregnancy toxemia is lurking...She needs exercise...I think I would get her up 2 to 3 times a day and make her walk...


----------



## MisWhit (Mar 15, 2013)

I do make her get up and moving several times a day. I gave her the b complex and she seems much better today. Another quick question...she's usually very lovey and even loves her belly and utter rubbed but today she's very agitated and pushing my hand away from her! All my other girls get more affectionate when close to kidding so I'm not sure if this can be normal behavior. Her mother didn't want me out of her sight starting a few weeks before kidding and made me rub her back end during labor! Maybe she's just the odd ball of the herd?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

every goat is different..I had a doe who I couldn't touch at all...but when she starting kidding and needed help she called me lol...I have some in your face friendly gals who tell be to back off and leave her alone lol....

I am so glad she is feeling better..and you are making her walk ..its so good for her...you can do B complex daily...


----------



## MisWhit (Mar 15, 2013)

I will definitely be giving it to her daily. All my other goats pregnancies are pretty much by the book so she's just got me confused! Lol! She's had an utter for about 6-8 weeks and discharge that is all over her tail and vulva everyday for the past 3-4 weeks! Plus her vulva is swollen and bright red! I have thought 'today's the day' every day for weeks...lol! Thank goodness I'm home all day every day!


----------

